# Bow length query



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Tinyfeet said:


> Hi there
> 
> I’ve recently started shooting again after a 20year break. I’ve managed to put together a decent second hand recurve set up that is working well. I’m now looking to gradually increase my draw weight and need to buy some new limbs.
> 
> ...


Move sight closer to your face.
Use lightest possible carbon arrow.
VAP arrows will be lighter than Easton ACE.


----------



## Tinyfeet (Oct 20, 2021)

Sight is as far in as possible
I can get the distance I was wondering if I may get a more efficient shot from a shorter bow or if bow length is a moot point.

thanks

tiny


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Tinyfeet said:


> Sight is as far in as possible
> I can get the distance I was wondering if I may get a more efficient shot from a shorter bow or if bow length is a moot point.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Reverse the sight.
Goto an ALL carbon arrow, like a Victory VAP instead of the ACE arrows.


----------

